

Startup Goals for 2009 - twampss
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/01/23/startup-goals-for-2009

======
pstinnett
I am a big fan of Paul's blog and I've been reading it for quite some time.
Congrats on making so much with your blog! It's definitely inspiring for a
recent college grad to be making so much from a blog. Hope to see Skribit take
off!

------
wallflower
Congratulations on Paul generating real cash flow! I'd love to see a essay
written by Paul on how he started his blog and what he think made it popular.
So many blogs, even good ones, fail to break critical mass. I do blog and day
dream of being a professional blogger but realize it really is hard work.

~~~
jwesley
I'm glad that Paul is making some cash from his blog, but $1600 a month is
peanuts for a 3 year old site. A blog 1/10 as popular in a lucrative niche
with some decent search traffic would make 10x as much.

~~~
PStamatiou
Yeah I agree. I never tried to whore my site out with ads either though, so I
can't really say I tried to make much money off of it. Now that I might be
more reliant on it, that might change.

------
ejs
Wow congrats on making enough to pay the bills from the blog alone. Although
it could be rough when student loan repayment becomes required... would that
be too much?

Anyway good luck, hopefully you can "build the hand glider before hitting the
ground" as the saying goes

------
PStamatiou
twampss, who are you? You've (successfully, thanks!) submitted some of my
posts in the past here and am wondering who you are.. you have a blog I can
read too?

~~~
twampss
Just another big fan of your blog! Given the content you write about and the
quality of the HN community, I'm usually surprised if I'm the first one to
submit a post from your site. It's a perfect fit!

No blog on my end currently - took it down a while ago and haven't found the
time to get it started up again. Hopefully soon! My email is [this username]
at gmail dot com. I am always up for a good chat! Keep up the great work!

------
samson
I've only just recently released stable version of my service (like a day and
half ago), but my startup goal at least for th early part of 2009 is gaining
some traction. Particularly the valuable kind that Paul Buchheit talks of with
finding that 100 people that really like your service. Though my service is
aimed at bloggers so that might be a little hard I think.

------
Danmatt
These goals sound very familiar to me - survival being the key one, although
we hope to do a bit of growing too...

